# Juwel Rio 125 safe without brace?



## George Farmer (12 Nov 2007)

I'm considering removing my Rio 125's centre brace and hood.

I know it's there for strength etc. but I've seen glass with the same thickness being used on larger tanks, without a brace.

Also I won't be using as much water.

Has anyone else done this successfully with a Juwel?

Thoughts welcome.


----------



## James Flexton (12 Nov 2007)

when i spoke to julie from Juwel about my cracked brace on the rio180 she said all the tanks are safety tested before adding the brace. the brace is there to reduce bowing not to support the glass.

i'll pm you her number, worth a call i'd say. she's a nice lady and quite helpful.

James


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Nov 2007)

this could be good for loads of us!


----------



## George Farmer (12 Nov 2007)

jimbooo said:
			
		

> when i spoke to julie from Juwel about my cracked brace on the rio180 she said all the tanks are safety tested before adding the brace. the brace is there to reduce bowing not to support the glass.
> 
> i'll pm you her number, worth a call i'd say. she's a nice lady and quite helpful.
> 
> James



Oh cool. 

Thanks, James.

Arcadia overtank luminaire 80cm 4 x 24w HO T5 here we come...


----------

